# Make it so that my iPhone does not disturb me with phone calls from unidentified callers



## Danjags (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey, is there any way make it so that my iPhone does not disturb me with phone calls from unidentified callers? I often get calls from random telemarketers when I’m listening to music and it interrupts my listening experience. I want to make it so that, if the caller is not in my contacts, then my phone will not ring or stop my music (just like how it works when the phone is on “do not disturb” mode, then I can check the missed call or voicemail later if it is something important). Is this possible? How? Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 19, 2018)

Usually, those unidentified callers never leave a message. You do have the option of turning on the Do Not Disturb whenever you are listening to music. And just as you say, check back for any messages left.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 19, 2018)

Sadly there is no way to stop calls from unlisted numbers. I've tried many different things. The best thing to do is use RoboKiller app. I've taken my phone back with their help. It's like a spam filter for your phone and worth the subscription cost.


----------



## WrathMason (Nov 19, 2018)

ScottW said:


> Sadly there is no way to stop calls from unlisted numbers. I've tried many different things. The best thing to do is use RoboKiller app. I've taken my phone back with their help. It's like a spam filter for your phone and worth the subscription cost.


I know that feel.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 19, 2018)

There is some help on the way. 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...munications-caller-id-shaken-stir/1682591002/


----------



## Charles Grey (Dec 9, 2018)

There is a method to group all the contacts to a group, after that set the block for the others


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 10, 2018)

You will not be able to block all of those calls. Each time they call, they use a different number. You can only block specific numbers.


----------

